# IVF babies born from frozen embryo's are healthier than those from fresh ones



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2083040/IVF-babies-born-frozen-embryos-healthier-fresh-ones.html

/links


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Interesting! - and I would of thought fresh would have been the better option? x


----------



## mb2512cat (Sep 12, 2011)

i haven't had IVF yet myself, but does anyone know if fresh has a better chance of resulting in a pregnancy that goes full term or is there no difference?


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi all. 
Ony just found this thread. I was told
By my consultant that I would have a better succes with my frozen embryos. Purely due to
It Being less stressful on the body then going through egg collection. 
Still waiting to find out!


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Everyone reacts differently to the treatment. When you research the stats you tend to find success rates for frozen embryos are lower than for fresh treatments, however some ladies have more success with FET as the stress of IVF can be too much for the body. No one person is the same, so get individual advice on your treatment.

KA xxx


----------



## malabar girl (Feb 23, 2010)

I have had 2 cycles of IVf and only the 1st was fresh and bfn and bfp with the 2 frozen one child almost 11month and 7 weeks pg again only from frozen. I don't know if it made a diference just happy to have 2 out of 3 work for me very very lucky.


----------



## malabar girl (Feb 23, 2010)

I have had 2 cycles of IVf and only the 1st was fresh and bfn and bfp with the 2 frozen one child almost 11month and 7 weeks pg again only from frozen. I don't know if it made a diference just happy to have 2 out of 3 work for me very very lucky


----------

